# Tivo Transfer and fall update



## markblesher (Oct 14, 2007)

I have two tivos and a PC on a home network. I have been using the PC as a "library" for downloaded shows (mostly kid shows) and have about a 100 shows and tv movies stored.

Since the 9.1 update on 10/7. I can no longer transfer the shows from the pc to the tivo. Connectivity is fine, from the Tivo I can see the PC, browse the library of stored shows, select one, I see the information on the show (summary date recorded etc) however when I click go ahead to transfer it I get a transfer error.

I upgraded tivo desktop to 2.5 and no change. Initially thought I had a media rights issue but that was not it. I have no trouble transferring from the Tivo to the PC.

New shows recorded after the 10/7 do not work either. I restarted the Tivos several times to see i it was an issue with the application of the update, no change.

Rather frustrating that a perfectly working environment got trashed.

Any ideas

Mark


----------



## drron (Jan 9, 2002)

Sorry, can't help, but I wanted to bump this up as this is the exact problem that I am having. The network works perfectly except transferring shows from pc to tivo.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had the same issue. Sometimes it even reboots my Tivo as well.


----------



## jcondit (Nov 1, 2002)

Is anyone having a problem transferring from the Tivo to the PC after the Fall Update? 

I know this might sound like a networking issue but sometimes I can get a show listing from my TivoToGo and start transferring but other times it won't finish getting the listings before it says it can't contact the Tivo. When it does error out it's always at the last part, say getting 193 of 245 and before listing the shows in panel. This all started happening after the Tivo Fall Update. 

Does anyone know what's going on or have encountered the same problem?


----------



## ZZip (Mar 9, 2005)

I didn't notice a problem transferring files to my PC after the fall update, but I can no longer use those files, since they changed or broke the format


----------



## JediRich (May 20, 2002)

I also am having problems transferring from TIVO to PC.
When it tries to build the list of shows it errors out.

I have to exit tivo desktop 2.5 and then start program again.
I tried this about 8 times before the list got build successfully.

I am now trying to transfer... its running.

I have two tivos with 9.x software


----------



## jdmatl (Apr 27, 2003)

TivoDesktop 2.5 won't show in "Now playing" for me.

PyTivo and TivoDotNet do show in "now playing". Trying to browse files in either has massive re-fresh errors to the point where I can't use Tivo.net.

Countless reboots of PC and Tivo's won't bring TDesktop into my "now playing.

All problems after I get that horrible FU2007 "upgrade".


----------



## Pmack714 (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know if this helps anyone, but I have no problems with PC to Tivo transfers. I have two 240s and one 540, all three with the 9.1 update. The difference here is I never upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.5; I'm still using 2.4.257.475. I'm also running XP SP2.


----------



## jcla (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm having some connectivity issues since the Fall Update as well.

When I clicked on "Pick Recordings To Transfer", it eventually said it couldn't connect to the TiVo due to network problems.

Closing the TiVo Desktop and relaunching caused comms to resume, but the list was only partially transferred before it failed again.

It always seemed to fail right at the end of the transfer.

Kept trying, and eventually (probably around the fifth try), the list populated.

I haven't tried transferring any shows from my PC to my TiVo yet.

I've got a Series 2 wired into my home lan, and the other end is a PC running Vista with TiVo Desktop 2.5 Plus.


----------



## mikegotroot (Jan 2, 2007)

From my 540 it doesn't work, it gets maybe 20% thru building the list in Tivo Desktop then errors out. My newer Series 2 works however.

I wonder if its a timeout issue, as the 540 is DEAD slow after the 9.1 update. So is the other Tivo, but not nearly as slow as the older 540. I suspect it could simply be that the 9.1 update is bloated and slow than something times out in the Tivo Desktop software - and assumes its an error.

I can copy between the Tivos, although copying from the 540 sometimes errors out.

Also, I too am having the copy from PC to Tivo reboot error. No consistency as to when this happens, or what makes it happen. Both the 540 and the newer Series 2 do this when copying from the PC.

Finally, the 540 has numerous video problems. Most of the shows I copied (or copy) from my PC to the 540 have no video. This is even the case for shows copied to the Tivo *before* the 9.1 update, so its not the copies themselves, the 9.1 code broke something on the 540. The exact same shows copy from PC to the newer Tivo 2 and video is fine on that Tivo.

So, whatever they did broke lots of stuff, and it seems to be worse on older Series 2 like the 540.


----------



## ckarpells (Oct 27, 2007)

I am having the same problem. Can't even go Tivo to Tivo. Suggestions



markblesher said:


> I have two tivos and a PC on a home network. I have been using the PC as a "library" for downloaded shows (mostly kid shows) and have about a 100 shows and tv movies stored.
> 
> Since the 9.1 update on 10/7. I can no longer transfer the shows from the pc to the tivo. Connectivity is fine, from the Tivo I can see the PC, browse the library of stored shows, select one, I see the information on the show (summary date recorded etc) however when I click go ahead to transfer it I get a transfer error.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfedoriw (Jan 31, 2006)

Get the same message - unable to transfer due to a transfer error..... check the recording history and the same generic error, unable to transfer due to a transfer error.

multiple pcs and both dvrs. i ruled out network as well seems to be the fall '07 update when it started. pc to tivo is the only issue. dvr to dvr and dvr to pc all work fine.

tried the 2.5.1 desktop - same thing with no luck.


----------



## AlwaysNeedHelp (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm also having the xfer issues from PC to TiVo. It appears to have started the middle of the month. Is this when an new version was released? Being new to TiVo, how do these bugs get fixed and is there so communication or acknowledgement from TiVo that there's a problem?


----------



## adamb4040 (Jul 15, 2007)

May as well add mine to the list also, the only difference is I am using Mac. I can see all the shows on Tivo, but none of them will transfer to my Mac after the Tivo update. Not real happy about this.


----------



## BarryD99 (Mar 30, 2002)

I too have this problem. Has anyone tried calling Tivo support?


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

jdmatl said:


> TivoDesktop 2.5 won't show in "Now playing" for me.
> 
> PyTivo and TivoDotNet do show in "now playing". Trying to browse files in either has massive re-fresh errors to the point where I can't use Tivo.net.
> 
> ...


Using 2.5.1 on Vista Ultimate I also lose my PC in Now Playing on both an S3 and HD (one wired, the other wireless). If I reboot the Tivo, the PC shows up again and I can transfer.


----------



## mikeney (Nov 12, 2007)

I just called customer support and although they won't admit it, the fall update requires different ports to be opened on your PC (I use a Mac, but assume they are the same ports.) After opening TCP ports 2190, 5353, 8101, 8201, 8200, the computer TO TiVo transfers work again. Good luck!


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

mikeney said:


> I just called customer support and although they won't admit it, the fall update requires different ports to be opened on your PC (I use a Mac, but assume they are the same ports.) After opening TCP ports 2190, 5353, 8101, 8201, 8200, the computer TO TiVo transfers work again. Good luck!


Some issues might be firewall related but there definately is a problem with the fall update on transfers. I set my firewall to allow all outbound and inbound traffic on Tivo software for the Tivo IP addresses (UDP and TCP). That usually fixes connnectivity but lost transfers (ones which start and then die) should not be a port issue.


----------



## jordbarnet (Jan 30, 2005)

I just called tivo - it is an encryption problem . "Tivo is aware of what is going on" per the tivo representative. No timeframe was provided as to when this will be fixed, however.


----------



## mrlumpy (Nov 8, 2007)

Same problem here - I can transfer files to my PC just fine, but what is the good in that if I can't get them back to my TiVo?

EDIT: I tried opening the ports listed by #17 - still no dice. I can still send shows to my PC, and play music/view photos, but I can't pull shows back to my TiVo. That makes the whole thing kind of useless.


----------



## timhimmel (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. Home movies, archived shows and kid movies that used to work on the TIVO no longer transfer. The mpg files that were already on the TIVO play with a black screen and audio only.


----------



## theguru1974 (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm also having trouble with transfers from PC -> Tivo dying midway during transfer. I thought it was because I edited the tivotrans.dll to bump up the resolution and bitrate but now that seems to be a coincedence. I'm going to reset the dll back to defaults and I'll report if anything changes. I'm trying to transfer pretty small files (425MB, 25 min).

Eric


----------



## kevinmcdo (Aug 26, 2007)

I find my transfers from the TiVo Series 3 to PC stop at 2048 MB with the status showing "Interrupted."


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

2048 MB equals 2 Gigabytes equals the largest file you can have in your PC if the filesystem is FAT32.


----------



## kevinmcdo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, the 2048 MB size is an interesting number. I am running with the NTFS filesystem - *and* this used to work (a few weeks ago). 

Today I discovered a workaround: turning off my Kaspersky anti-virus program allows the transfer to complete correctly.


----------



## patmcg (Nov 22, 2007)

I disabled my firewall and virus protection and the transfer still gets interupted. I have rebooted both the Tivo and my PC. I have two tivos and they both have the same issue. This used to work fine. It started around the begining of November.


----------



## murryamorris (Feb 1, 2005)

kevinmcdo said:


> Yes, the 2048 MB size is an interesting number. I am running with the NTFS filesystem - *and* this used to work (a few weeks ago).
> 
> Today I discovered a workaround: turning off my Kaspersky anti-virus program allows the transfer to complete correctly.


I have Kaspersky also. Try setting up the firewall for the Tivo transfers to allow all TCP and UDP for the IP address of your Tivo. I just setup inbound and outbound all ports for my local IP address range (like 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0150). That allowed my transfers with no problem on Vista and on XP with Kaspersky.


----------



## a55monkeyjunky (Nov 30, 2007)

Tivo seems to be acting in a very "untivo" way when it comes to this, and is leaving a lot of us loyal customers out to dry. Got the same problem here. Tivo is not helping or supporting with this issue. Tivo's reaction seems to be more in line with what I would expect from my cable company--actually scratch that--the cable company would have sent someone out to try and fix the problem instead of telling me they are aware of the problem and hanging up the phone.

I can't see why Tivo is continuing to take $12.95 a month from me, when I can't use the full utility of my Tivo.

I have also noticed that the beginning of any recording is often jumbled and halted after the update--about the first 20 seconds is unwatchable.

I am actually starting to get pretty ticked off at Tivo's lack of respect and professionalism in this matter. It appears they are acting more like a "regular" company, instead of the Tivo company that gained my loyalty. So much so, that when I go HD, it will no longer be through Tivo.


----------



## jsbellin (Dec 16, 2007)

This is issue is also discussed in the Support Forum on the Tivo company website.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?nesting=0&lastPage=2&currentPage=2&rootPostID=10346863&showPostBody=

It sounds like it is fixed with the 9.1A software update, which some machines have received (mine isn't one).

1) Does anyone know how to get this update faster?

2) My Tivo is a Series 2, 240. Any way to tell if my machine will ever receive the update?


----------



## six41 (Aug 10, 2003)

i am glad that i am not the only one (since that suggests that tivo will get this resolved). my kids were so disappointed that their shows stopped fully transferring from the pc (external storage). here are my observations:

1) since the 9.1 upgrade (using desktop 2.2) i cannot transfer complete files to the tivo. i can at least see my whole list of files to transfer to the pc and it works.

2) i upgraded to desktop 2.5 hoping it would fix my problems. with it i can transfer complete files to the tivo, but as others have indicated it does not populate the list of files to download from the tivo.

i would love to try a desktop version in between. does anyone have a 2.3 or 2.4 that i could try? for now i moved back to 2.2 to be able to download files.

thanks!

EDIT: here is the thread i was looking for:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375187


----------



## six41 (Aug 10, 2003)

update: desktop 2.4 is working perfectly so far (both uploads and downloads).


----------



## jsbellin (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried limiting the PC to Tivo bandwidth? This has solved some problems:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379388&highlight=tivo+transfer+speed


----------

